

Why I Won't Date An Entrepreneur: A New Series - edu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/meghancasserly/2011/10/28/why-i-wont-date-an-entrepreneur-a-new-series

======
michaelpinto
Is this what some editor at Forbes thinks what blogging is? A generation ago
Forbes featured Steve Jobs and Bill Gates sitting on the cover together -- and
now they've been reduced to "Meghan's dating adventures with her hipster now
non-boyfriends". And no I'm not Bryan, Chris or Dave...

